# Greetings from sunny Costa Rica.



## RichardBlank (Apr 22, 2009)

After reading a few threads,I wanted to introduce myself to this community and look forward to sharing ideas with other forum members. Cheyenne, just turned 21 and can still catch a mouse when presented with the opportunity. Cats are great pets and most importantly, amazing friends.




Best regards,


Richard


----------



## RichardBlank (Apr 22, 2009)

Smirkitty,

Thank you for your reply and warm welcome.

He may want me to post one of him back in the day. LIke us guys who prefer pictures when we had more hair.

Let me see what I can do.


Richard


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Welcome!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 
Welcome to Cat Forum!
Kitties are able to age much more gracefully than us fur-challenged humans. But if Cheyenne wants to post a younger photo, of course that's okay.
rcat


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome! My husband likes to watch an older Western TV show whose main character's name is Cheyenne. That may also be the name of the show, too. I think he was a sheriff. Or marshall?
Anyhow, I'd love to see pics of your kitty. My childhood cat lived to be 21, too. She was a tabby/siamese cross who was born in our garage when I was a little girl.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome!  Looking forward to pictures of your kitty!


----------



## RichardBlank (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for making a newbie feel most welcome.

I guess every pet has a story.

I won Cheyenne on a golf course. My parents were hesitant when it came to pets.I bet my Father that I could shoot a birdie (good for cats) on the toughest par 5 hole. And if accomplished, I could have a cat. The odds were against me, yet, my drive and second shot were great. I actually landed on the green in two and was putting for an eagle. Since my pop said "birdie only", I made sure to tap the ball close, but not close enough to the cup. The final stroke won the famous Cheyenne.

The look on their faces was priceless and Cheyenne was in our house the following day.


Richard


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

This is the best price I've ever heard of! :lol: 
Nice story! 

And wow... 21! Cheyenne must be an amazing cat! Would love to see pictures!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

So you're saying you could have had an eagle but settled for a birdie, and got a cat? That's great! We'd love to see pictures.


----------



## RichardBlank (Apr 22, 2009)

October,

Nice to meet you. I agree, an eagle is great, but it isn't better than a kitten.

The funny thing is that my mom was very much against it. Now, she feeds Cheyenne rice cakes while she watches her soaps. Amazing, right???


Richard


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## RichardBlank (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks DesnBaby,

I appreciate the warm welcome.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pets add so much to our lives...and I love hearing about pets that have lived long and happy lives with their people. Does Cheyenne have any favorite habits, or funny things he likes to do?
heidi =^..^=


----------



## RichardBlank (Apr 22, 2009)

Heidi,

Cheyenne loves to give heads butts when you give him a kiss. It is mearly a hard rub from my eye to his eye as cats normally do. Sometimes, it can pack a punch. To me, it shows a greater level of affection.

Also, he has learned never to jump onto the table or counter tops. That gave him points with my Mother as well.


Richard


----------

